
PayPal Goes In-Store - 3lit3H4ck3r
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/15/paypal-here/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
fluidcruft
Yeah, sure. I'll let someone use a smart phone to take a picture of my credit
card. That has to be the dumbest idea ever.

~~~
gamache
Eliminating the merchant account is the stroke of genius. The benefits will
outweigh the drawbacks for many people, sellers and buyers alike.

And if you don't want to give someone an imprint of your credit card, you can
pay with PayPal, and you are protected against fraud up-front (as opposed to
after the fact, as with credit cards). That is an improvement.

~~~
eurleif
>And if you don't want to give someone an imprint of your credit card, you can
pay with PayPal, and you are protected against fraud up-front

Does the process for doing that involve typing my PayPal password into a
device I don't control?

------
namityadav
This may be the first serious competitor that Square has had. Paypal knows the
payment space very well, has a brand that everybody recognizes, has relations
with a lot of merchants, and the Paypal dongle looks better for heavy usage,
because of its shape and size (based on the first picture).

~~~
earl
Paypal does bring with them a strong reputation for enjoying fucking their
customers. I and my gf refuse to have anything to do with them, and if they're
the only option offered, I simply won't buy.

~~~
allbutlost
I would argue that this reputation only really applies within the tech echo
chamber and that the vast majority of wider society isn't aware of this
reputation, and has never heard of Square.

But these same people probably do have a PayPal account, and given that these
onerous policies of PayPals are actually in place to protect the consumer I
think they stand a good chance making it much more difficult for Square in
this market.

~~~
agscala
Agreed. I was listening to a morning talk show that was discussing PayPal, and
they only said great things about PayPal. I think most of the population likes
PayPal, except for the very small percentage which happened to get screwed.

------
zaroth
Triangle has always been square's worst enemy.

~~~
Karunamon
So we're going through the basic shapes for payment companies?

    
    
      Square = obvious
      Paypal = Triangle
      Stripe = Rectangle
    

Extrapolating, the next payment-company-cum-dongle is going to be circular.
Some kind of NFC rig perhaps?

~~~
zerostar07
It looks like a whole dongle-shape industry is brewing. Waiting for the first
dongle in the shape of Lady Gaga.

------
verelo
I cant wait for paypal to go broke...theres only so long you can dick around
the entire market before it comes back to bite you.

------
paparoger
Why couldn't PayPal become more of a innovation company and stop taking ideas
from entrepreneurial folks. Errr

------
reustle
I saw a "pay with paypal" button on the self checkout at CVS the other day.
Has this been around for a while?

~~~
gamache
CVS is still a pilot program, and the technology is pretty recent. PayPal at
the POS (with phone number+PIN, not email+password) has been in full release
at all Home Depot stores for the last month or two, after an earlier pilot
program.

------
dutchbrit
This is one of the very few moments that I wish a company (in this case,
obviously Square) has a patent - PayPal sucks!

